# Novice run video



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi guys! Home tonight from the ODTC pre-trials and spending today watching the AKC Obedience Classic. What an AMAZING celebration of the DOG at Eukanuba!!!!
Had my two young guys entered Wednesday, Thursday, Friday -- Bally in breed, Slater in Novice B obedience.
Slater got 2nd on Wednesday (196.5), 3rd on Thursday (196.5++ --- yes we won a 3 way run off!) and 1st on Friday (195.5). Highlight of my obedience carrier was getting half a point off the stand for exam BOTH Wednesday and Thursday! LOL!!!! Didn't know that was possible!!!
I was really really happy with Slater's work, my footwork (for the most parts --- gotta work on halts), our figure 8s and cuing in between exercises. Friday's heeling was our BEST heeling ever well at least I will say I was the happiest with his attitude especially being the 3rd day in a row. I did no warm up other than cuing in for the bumper. Go Squeedoo, I love it! We earned our CD too late to get into the Classic but are already qualified for the Classic in 2014.

Here is Slater's run on Friday!






Big brags my good friend Robin and her pup Fetcher (Fisher son) won 2nd in Open B on Friday with a 199++, winning a 3 way run off over the #1 obedience dog in the country (Reign) and earning his first OTCH points, in a class of 46 dogs!!!!! He also got his 2nd UDX leg on Thursday and was awarded High Combined Non-OTCH.

Edit :: Forgot our other brags, last weekend we went to a UKC hunt test and Slater got his first two Finished passes (their version of Master) -- he loves being shot over and had a good old time! Fun stuff.

We had a GREAT week!!!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Fun to watch your video and congrats on earning your CD in the three trials very nice.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations! Really enjoyed the video.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats, video looked great, love his happy prance!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That Slater is so terrific. You sure have done a wonderful job with him. Love seeing the video


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

You make it look easy!


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

You two looked awesome - I can tell that you have trained with Bridget! Hoping that someday Parker looks as great. I think I'll show him the video


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Wonderful run! Beautiful healing!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Just wow. I cant imagine getting to that level with my boys. So amazing. Definitely a dream for me. Thanks for posting, its so amazing to see for us just entering the world of dog competition. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

That's awesome! How did you teach the heads up heel? With a clicker? I taught Remy using a ball, but Caira gets too excited with a toy involved.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I use Bridget Carlsen's methods so there is a lot involved with teaching every part of heeling. Head position, rhythm, pace, drive, marker words, etc etc etc. I don't use a clicker. Slater is more tug driven than anything so his reward is tug on a bumper. What you see is two years of work almost every day. We still need a lot of improvement!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Does she have a DVD? I've seen some videos on YouTube - need to start this with my mal.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I love showing in novice . Almost wish I could get a puppy every year just so I'd have something constantly able to show in novice (okay, maybe not LOL)

How's his open coming along?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes Bridget has a DVD but it is very basic in what her methods entail. Her website is Bridget Carlsen - Competition Obedience Training
She has lots of youtube videos on her website as well with little snippits of training bits. She also has malinois her and her boyfriend do schutzhund as well as AKC obedience, agility, hunt tests and field trials. 
I would HIGHLY encourage you to attend one of her seminars if you can.

Slater's open is coming along fine, I have a laundry list of drills, games and skills to teach him before Bridget's seminar down here in FL in February. He knows the basics of everything. I have a lot to revamp on heeling. Stays he is just starting with out of sight. Honestly all the little drills he picks up super quick so I think putting open together will be quick. Besides there's no use in showing much between your CDX and UD so I probably won't dwell on showing in Open after our title. Utility he knows like nothing! LOL


----------

